# Call Of Duty -  Modern Warfare 3 Clubhouse



## HookeyStreet (Jul 29, 2011)

Come on in and chat about ANYTHING Modern Warfare 3 related.  Haters need not apply 

Official Trailer :
[yt]Z7xL5Tz7VUk&ob=av3e[/yt]

E3 gameplay demo :


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 8, 2011)

Official trailer :

[yt]s_vxqt5WKBk&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 8, 2011)

yay for Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2.5


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 8, 2011)

Must have my MW3 nowwwww X D


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 27, 2011)

one thing is for sure, MW3 is taking Pc gamers into consideration, LAN option is available in this one.
Hope BF does in the next release.......


----------



## erixx (Oct 27, 2011)

Expect a certain Mailman to apply. From club to club he want's his rubb!


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 28, 2011)

*MW3 leaked?????*

A site called venture beat, which I've never heard of previously, and have no idea how legitimate a site they are, claims someone posted a notice on craigslist saying not to play it, "they'll come get you". Anyway, here's the link to the original article.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 2, 2011)

erixx said:


> Expect a certain Mailman to apply. From club to club he want's his rubb!



Too bad he's been banned till I think January 2012  

Anyways, like I've said in a previous post (I think it got deleted). What is going to make MW3 stand out is it's SP storyline. Sure, MP is fun as hell (I love perks, if you hate perks you will hate MW3). However, BF3 storyline is more cliche than anything new. I get that BF3 has amazing graphics, effects, and visuals. Yet, their petty problems are what's bringing it down. (GPU Errors, Battlelog Errors, EA Server Errors, Games crashing, Black Screens, etc...). Hopefully, none of these will happen in MW3.

I am a fan of BF3 and MW3. Both games will be amazing. I am more interested to see if there is going to be another MW4


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

MW3 will have many of the issues that BF3 has.  All modern games do.

Also, no hate from me.  I'm going to skip this release to concentrate on BF3 multiplayer.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 2, 2011)

True, but when Black Ops came out, it was very minimal compared to Bad Company 2. It was little errors such as kill cam deaths would be laggy or missing.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> True, but when Black Ops came out, it was very minimal compared to Bad Company 2. It was little errors such as kill cam deaths would be laggy or missing.



Black Ops was developed by Treyarch, and Treyarch knows how to patch their game.

MW2 was released with several game breaking bugs that weren't patched out for almost 2 months because everyone at Infinity Ward was on vacation for 3 weeks starting the day after release.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

hey guys have fun with CoD4


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 3, 2011)

This is the MW3 Clubhouse.  Why are you trashing their game?  If you don't like it don't click on the link.  Simple.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 7, 2011)

Bump for 2 days until release.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 9, 2011)

guys i dont have the game yet, can anyone of you tell how the multiplayers options are...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> guys i dont have the game yet, can anyone of you tell how the multiplayers options are...



The same as COD4


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

so how is that AWESOME single player everyone was waiting for? all i heard was how BF sp was atrocious and MW3 would blow it out of the water - did it?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> so how is that AWESOME single player everyone was waiting for? all i heard was how BF sp was atrocious and MW3 would blow it out of the water - did it?



nope not even close. 

Ive watched the full walk through on youtube, and its worse then MW2 and MW2 was absolutely horrible. And you think the ending to MW2 was bad, MW3 is like dah fuck!???


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 9, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> guys i dont have the game yet, can anyone of you tell how the multiplayers options are...



I like them... You can edit your create a class in lobby while waiting for a game. It is set up really well IMO. The killstreaks and options are awesome too. It really promotes a longer game life by what you can do.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2011)

Modern Warfare 3 breaks pre-order records, Black Ops sells 20 million expansion packs

In case we’d forgotten how mind numbingly huge Call of Duty is, last night’s Activision earnings call dropped some massive sales figures to jog our memories. Activision CEO Eric Hirshberg announced that Modern Warfare 3 “drove the largest day one shipments in our history and in the industry’s history.”

That follows the fact that “Pre-orders for Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 outpaced pre-orders for Call of Duty: Black Ops by a wide margin, setting a new industry record in making it the most pre-ordered game of all time.”

The continued success of Black Ops is even more surprising. On the same call, Activision last night revealed that they’ve 20 million Black Ops expansion packs, at £11.50 each. That’s a cool £230 million in sales. “The revenues generated from map packs alone would make it the third largest console title of the year,” said Hirshberg.

Activision announce that they made $148 million this year between July and September, up from $51 million last year. There was no mention in the conference call of enormous money hats or swimming pools filled with gold bullion, but Activision did announce that they plan to make more money next year, with even more map packs for Modern Warfare 3. Now I have to go and grab a cup of tea and stop trying to imagine what $148 million looks like in dollar bill form.

Source is PC gamer... http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/09/m...el=ref&ns_source=steam&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2011)

I got the chance to play with the #10 ranked guy and his clan. I kept up with them and held my own!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 10, 2011)

Who paid full price for this? should try and get a refund full price for a MW2 expansion pack is a rip off, I am a cod fan and this is the worst COD they have ever made IW sucks like normal treyarch has always pulled though with a good game.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2011)

That was your best attempt at trolling? Really? hmm... Go back to BF3 fanboy


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

don't mind gary, he just acts like an ass until people leave him alone. like a skunk or raccoon or something.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 10, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> That was your best attempt at trolling? Really? hmm... Go back to BF3 fanboy



I played Battlefield BC2 for about 15 hours so call me a fan boy if you want lol, BF3 is a lot better, I played MW2 185hours and blackops for 246hour steam says so pull your nickers out of your ass and wake up MW3 is just a hack of MW2 when IW said that they wont be using the blackops engine i knew then the game will be a load of S**T and thats why i got it for $30 because thats all it is worth.


----------



## acerace (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

shitty meme pic ace, at least pick a funny one. i love how someone intelligently and honestly disagreeing with you guys is a troll - or cool sotry bro - but you guys'll come into BF3 and pick a fight and we're the bullies.

you people are in serious denial. it's good to see someone like live or die that actually recognizes what is happening to the industry thanks to the success of this franchise. you rabidly defend it as though we are attacking your mothers - we just want quality and consistency to be rewarded - not "who has the biggest name". your yearly purchase is serving to turn the video games industry into the movie industry - and w all know how much crap that produces. 

i just hope you guys step back and look. a multi billion dollar ip doesn't need your defense - but they sure as hell make billions of dollars off of it.

edit:luckily gary is now in my ignore list, so no one has to worry about me responding to him.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i love how someone intelligently and honestly disagreeing with you guys is a troll



Do you see me going to BF3 and shitting all over your guy's thread...did mommy not give you enough attention and ya gotta feel better by trying to mess with me lol... let me help ya out. I'm that funny uncle that touched and tickled you in uncomfortable places. Keep your own advice about who to try to troll. 

Should I just start a thread just for you digibucc. One to make ya feel internet strong? Or are you one of those tuff guys that likes to "hash it out" over at GN 

You give the impression of milky skin, a soft head, and a room full of nerf swords. In other words quit acting like a little girl and find something to be happy about.  Btw how's the weather in Albany? 




need I say more? 



Live OR Die said:


> I played Battlefield BC2 for about 15 hours so call me a fan boy, BF3 is a lot better, I played MW2 185hours and masturbated for 246 hours steam says so pull your nickers out of my ass and wake up MW3 is just a hack of MW2 when IW said that they wont be using the blackops engine i knew then the game will be a load of S**T and thats why i got it for $60 because thats all it is worth.



as for time in games I have 264 hours on bf2 and 180 on black ops so umm yea wow you're cool.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2011)

The game capped at 30FPS on my pc.

Are there anyway to fix this?


----------



## acerace (Nov 10, 2011)

No, I didn't trolling in BF3 thread. And no, the statement didn't hurt my mom at all.

You mad, bro?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> The game capped at 30FPS on my pc.
> 
> Are there anyway to fix this?


Don't want to sound like a smart ass... is v sync on?



acerace said:


> No, I didn't trolling in BF3 thread. And no, the statement didn't hurt my mom at all.
> 
> You mad, bro?



Ummm mad about what? ... who are you again lol 14 post and you da shit now?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 10, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Do you see me going to BF3 and shitting all over your guy's thread...did mommy not give you enough attention and ya gotta feel better by trying to mess with me lol... let me help ya out. I'm that funny uncle that touched and tickled you in uncomfortable places. Keep your own advice about who to try to troll.
> 
> Should I just start a thread just for you digibucc. One to make ya feel internet strong? Or are you one of those tuff guys that likes to "hash it out" over at GN
> 
> ...



Boohoo go cry to some one that cares.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Boohoo go cry to some one that cares.



that's the problem - he's a troll. he gets his jollies off by purposefully being an ass to the community that banded together to help him when he needed.
he likes to say it's about a difference of opinion, but it's not - it's attitude. opinions differ but it's only with someone like gary who likes to agitate that they become more than that.
*the best weapon is to ignore him.* with no one paying attention he'll shrivel away. no worries  Let's get back to the BF3 clubhouse and let him sit alone here as he yelled everyone away.


----------



## qubit (Nov 10, 2011)

Great thread, just what I was waiting for. This is where I get to confess this:

I prepurchased MW3 off Steam to get the free copy of CoD4. However, note the following:

- I already have CoD4 and have played it, so this is a copy for gifting at some point
- I haven't played MW2 yet, so I can't play MW3 until I've played it, since it's a sequel
- I don't know when I'll get round to playing MW2

Clever, huh?!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> the best weapon is to ignore him.



you call me names and say I troll...   I posted in the MW3 clubhouse... you're the one obsessed and following me. I'm sorry my daughter is sick (Doctor's still don't know what's wrong and thanks for asking) and I need help. I'm sorry that my two son's had to move in with me because their real father attempted suicide in front of them and to get them out of a meth house. I'm sorry that since you helped me that you think you should have the final say over what game I like. So if ya wanna really ignore me quit following me around, and like I've told ya a couple times now, find something to be happy about.  

I hope downing me makes you feel tall. I don't mind at least if you're focusing on me you're leaving others alone. :shadedshu


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe I can write another comedic post about you guys, just like the one in the Skyrim thread.

Or you can all admit you paid $60 for another Call of Duty 1&2 map pack.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Maybe I can write another comedic post about you guys, just like the one in the Skyrim thread.
> 
> Or you can all admit you paid $60 for another Call of Duty 1&2 map pack.



it's not even about the game. people like crappy games, i can accept that. my issue is with his attitude, which has been unnecessarily rude since word go. My mention of his problems is not in any way to put down, but to point out that common decency dictates you should be polite, if not to everyone - then at least to people who have gone out of their way to help you.

being polite doesn't mean hiding your opinion, or changing it. it doesn't mean bowing down to someone else's. it simply means: don't be a douche. he seems to have issue with me wanting him to be polite, and not troll this community for his own enjoyment. i wouldn't think "being nice" would cause such revulsion.

i am sorry that this has caused issue. i truly will back off now, no more replies as i've said my piece as clearly as i am able.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2011)

I post my game updates... you come and troll... you say I lack decency? LMAO Feel tall bro.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

gary and i talked, we're cool - sorry guys.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> gary and i talked, we're cool - sorry guys.



* we cyber hugged it out


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 10, 2011)

Seriously though, is the campaign any good?  I liked Black Ops.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not singling any one out i'm just stating IW really has cheaped out on this game by using 80% of the content from MW2, I also would of been fine with the game as is if they updated the engine to today's standards in graphics and physx i don't know why IW thinks we are still in 2005.


----------



## acerace (Nov 10, 2011)

And to gary, the post is not really to you, so dont bother. And to others, I also want to apologise if my post make you angry or something. I know im a newbie here, and I know with only 14 post, people will underestimate me. Before you trolling at me, just fyi im not mad.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats all this thing about taking sides with video games? 
What i really would like to know is, whats the single player like.???

My copy was in the letterbox just now, so im going to install and give it a go, speak of the devil!!


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 11, 2011)

digibucc said:


> shitty meme pic ace, at least pick a funny one.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 11, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l2deij34sh1qzi6yho1_400.jpg



i loled, really. i am gonna save this one


----------



## acerace (Nov 11, 2011)

I read, that's a polite way to say cool bro, now I know.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 11, 2011)

acerace said:


> I read, that's a polite way to say cool bro, now I know.



the one you posted was fine, i was just being an ass.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 11, 2011)

6.5M copies were sold day one.

lol... I'm wondering how many of those are X360.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2011)

[yt]zuzaxlddWbk&feature[/yt]
pretty awesome


----------



## acerace (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol, that was damn funny! I wonder if they gonna make a movie based on this.


----------



## Splave (Nov 11, 2011)

ps3 Splave

add me up  match making seems broken lol


----------



## xenocide (Nov 11, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> 6.5M copies were sold day one.
> 
> lol... I'm wondering how many of those are X360.



Probably about 4m.  MW is really at home on the 360, so I'm assuming about 2/3 of the sales were 360, with probably 1.5-2m on PS3, and the rest on PC.  Apparently this game also came out on the DS and Wii, but who cares about that shit.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2011)

So far this game is pretty smooth, was doing split-screen for half a day yesterday with a friend on ground war servers (18 players). 

Just hit the level 51 and I got it yesterday @ 12 oclock . (PS3)

My psn is: Imadankster420 

add me if you want (dam PSN account from a yonder ago )


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 12, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Seriously though, is the campaign any good?  I liked Black Ops.


yes it is, a lot more than mw2. the story is great and action too. i knew that IW will not make great change on graphics engines, but i really like mws campaigns. 

ps> not need of comparing BF3 to MW3. Everyone knows for sure this///
BF3 campaigns SUCKS!!!!
MW3 campaigns 

Bf3 Multiplayer IS AWESOME
MW3 Multiplayer is good plus .......

so keep talking of MW3, this is MW3 club please!!! no BF3


----------



## digibucc (Nov 12, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> so keep talking of MW3, this is MW3 club please!!! no BF3



as far as i can tell, you are the one doing so. good job.
do note though: saying campaigns suck is subjective. I think MW's campaigns are god-awful - you don't. does that mean i'm right or you're right? or how about neither, as it's an opinion? that sounds good to me.


----------



## qubit (Nov 12, 2011)

*I BOUGHT THE MW3 AND I THING MW3 IS SUCK!*

Oh, hang on, wrong forum. 

j/k


----------

